# The Grove Kennels



## jimmids (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning,

Just a quick question , anyone used the Grove Luxury Boarding Kennels in Lichfield? I'm thinking of sending my dog there for a weekend (we need a break away!) , but obviously I want the best for her.

Jim


----------

